# Live Edge Slabs and dimensional lumber for sale, highly figured!



## SoulShaker (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a variety of highly figured wood. Live edge and dimensional

Spalted Ambrosia Maple with Crotch feather and figure 400 bft.

Flame Box Elder maple with Crotch feather and figure 800 bft.

Spalted Hackberry 100 bft

Birdseye Rustic Maple with Crotch feather and figure 180 bft.

Red Elm with Crotch feather and figure 1300 bft.

Curly Spalted Cottonwood with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Sassafras with Crotch feather and figure 2500 bft.

Red Oak with Crotch feather and figure 3000 bft.

Dutch Elm with Crotch feather and figure 500 bft.

Maple with Crotch feather and figure 200 bft.

Black Walnut with Crotch feather and figure 20,000 bft. ( not a typo, I specialize in black walnut )

White Oak with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Butternut with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Book matched slabs

Wood in all sizes from:

4/4 - 32/4

4" wide to 48"

1' long to 11'

Need a special size, let me know!

I specialize in black walnut, it's my favorite!

I'm located in Nashville, Tennessee

Call: 615-669-4138 or Email me if you guy's need anything.

Thank you!
I have a variety of highly figured wood. Live edge and dimensional

Spalted Ambrosia Maple with Crotch feather and figure 400 bft.

Flame Box Elder maple with Crotch feather and figure 800 bft.

Spalted Hackberry 100 bft

Birdseye Rustic Maple with Crotch feather and figure 180 bft.

Red Elm with Crotch feather and figure 1300 bft.

Curly Spalted Cottonwood with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Sassafras with Crotch feather and figure 2500 bft.

Red Oak with Crotch feather and figure 3000 bft.

Dutch Elm with Crotch feather and figure 500 bft.

Maple with Crotch feather and figure 200 bft.

Black Walnut with Crotch feather and figure 20,000 bft. ( not a typo, I specialize in black walnut )

White Oak with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Butternut with Crotch feather and figure 100 bft.

Book matched slabs

Wood in all sizes from:

4/4 - 32/4

4" wide to 48"

1' long to 11'

Located in: Nashville, Tennessee

Need a special size, let me know!

I specialize in black walnut, it's my favorite!

Call: 615-669-4138 or Email me if you guy's need anything.

Thank you!

Hugh~/SoulShaker


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great looking wood Hugh


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

You've got some beautiful wood! I'd love to see something made from it.


----------

